# EIA-861/DVI/HDMI connection?



## bostoncrabbe (Apr 16, 2002)

At long last, the DirecTv HD Tivo arrived in my house! I connected the new THR22-100 to my Sony 40" CRT Wega (KV-36XBF800) via component cable and it looks good. Now I'd like to hook the HDMI output from my DirecTv Tivo to the DVI input on my TV. I connected a simple HDMI-to-DVI cable but I don't get anything showing up on my TV. I note in my Sony manual that the Wega DVI input uses the EIA-861 standard. Do I need a special cable/converter to get this to work? Thanks.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Does the DVI input on this TV support HDCP copy protection? If it doesn't, you're out of luck. Assuming that this TV lacks an HDMI input, otherwise why would you use DVI, it almost certainly lacks HDCP over DVI.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

There's really no benefit to using DVI compared to Component Video on that old Sony HDTV.


----------



## bostoncrabbe (Apr 16, 2002)

Ah, thanks to you both. There's nothing in the manual for my Sony TV that says anything about HDCP copy protection, so I guess that's the problem. And so the DVI wouldn't have improved my picture quality over the component? Good to know. I assumed that it would. The component video looks pretty good to me, but I figured it might get even better.


----------

